# Gildenmember werden nicht angezeigt....



## Drakonen (14. März 2005)

Tachchen^^

hab ein prob und zwar.

Meine items und die Gildenmember meiner Gilde werden nicht angezeigt auf eurer seite.
Woran kann es liegen?
Müssen sich alle Gildenmember anmelden mit dem Tool oder wie?

Bitte Helft mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharek (14. März 2005)

jep blasc speichert nur die infos von deinem rechner bzw von deinem char
net von deiner ganzen gilde. sprich wenn du alle aus der gilde hier haben
willst bedeutet das, jeder einmal hübsch blasc saugen und installen. zu den items
guck einfach mal im BLASC - WoW Statistiken nach da gibts schon dazu nen thread


Greetz Tharek

PS: ich hätte auch nen link drangehängt aber irgendwie gehen bei mir die commands oben nicht O_o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonen (14. März 2005)

Ich hab den thread gesehen aber ich versteh das nicht , sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharek (14. März 2005)

momentan hat die BL nen paar probs mit ihren servern
 und daran liegt es dass die iteams net richtig hochgeladen werden

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Drakonen (14. März 2005)

Ok ich werde mal warten ,vieleicht kommen die ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

